# Little Pleco Help



## Talen (Sep 6, 2012)

So I noticed my little pleco guy had an open wound today when I was checking in on my ten gallon. So I took him out, put him into a bowl with a hiding areas. Put in some in Melafix and a very tiny bit of salt but any suggestions on what else I can do is welcome. I am pretty sure the two mollies are behind this but not sure. From what I can tell they are the only fin nippers I have in the tank.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Probably a sharp objest the big concern is a 10 gallon is too small for Plecos and Mollies. They would look a lot better in bigger tanks dont you agree? Is it a common Pleco?


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Talen said:


> So I noticed my little pleco guy had an open wound today when I was checking in on my ten gallon. So I took him out, put him into a bowl with a hiding areas. Put in some in Melafix and a very tiny bit of salt but any suggestions on what else I can do is welcome. I am pretty sure the two mollies are behind this but not sure. From what I can tell they are the only fin nippers I have in the tank.


melafix is NOT GOOD> especially for scaleless animals. Stop treatment. 
Salt is also not good for fish without scales. There are some "scaleless fish" treatments you can buy, but clean water should do the trick. He is cute!

What size tank is he in?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

10 gallon and I agree scaleless fish are less prone to infections but not very tolerant of copper and salt.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

yep, choc thats correct i believe.


----------



## Talen (Sep 6, 2012)

I spent a lot of time this afternoon looking into and a little Melafix and a tiny bit of salt is fine for plecos. The mollies are smaller ones who are moving into a twenty gallon within the next day. As for sharp objects, there are none in the tank. I made sure everything was smooth before I placed them into the tank. The pleco is not even three inches long currently, its a smaller one. 

I was just wondering if there was something else out there besides melafix to treat wounds.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Dont you agree pleco and mollies are sever overstocking.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-77088.html

http://www.plecoclub.org/forum/showthread.php?t=1465


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

It would help to know species and to know all tankmates.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

They dont want advice on tank size, they want to know about other medications they can use.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Non a small scar with clean water heals on its own but the tank being heavily overstocked might increase risk of infection.


----------

